# Ultrasound guidance CPT 76937 and 76942



## medaris (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy Monday,


If a thoracentesis is performed on the right and left lung along with ultrasonic guidance is it appropriate to bill for two guidances (CPT 76942)? 

Also what if a throacentesis and a paracentesis is done on the same day along with ultrasound guidance (CPT 76942), are two ultrasounds allowed?  I am also looking for any rules or guidelines on this issue as well.

Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## medaris (Jan 24, 2011)

*Ultrasound guidance*

I forgot to add, we are currently billing for two however with modifiers RT and LT.  Does anyone know the rule for Medi-Cal (Medicad)?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2011)

if the thora is done on the rt and left I would code 32421 rt 76942 rt 32421 lt 76942 lt

it para and thora 32420 76942
                         32421-59 76942-59

I would also check your payor for your area to make sure they do not have any special rules or guidlines


----------



## medaris (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## medaris (Jan 24, 2011)

How would you code a parencentesis  on RT (49080) with a thoracentesis (32421) on the rt along with ultrasound 76942 x2?  Is this appropriate to code for both ultrasounds when it is not performed bilaterally?


----------



## nicole@ra-stx.com (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots of carriers do not accept 76942 bilateral...So do not be surprised when you get a rejection on the 2nd one..


----------

